# Logitech F310 or Logitech F710 Gamepad?



## Sandi1987 (Feb 5, 2018)

Which one should i buy? Can i play all Windows games with this gamepad?


----------



## Decat46 (Feb 5, 2018)

If the game is designed with keyboard support, you should have no problems.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Feb 6, 2018)

I have the F710...not worth it. It is a good quality product but has bad connection problems


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 6, 2018)

as much as i love Logitech .... i woudln't recommend any of their pad over the Xbox One S pad (wired or wireless since it can do both alternatively )



Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I have the F710...not worth it. It is a good quality product but has bad connection problems


i've heard of that issue also


alecx121 said:


> F310 is wired but have better reviews and ratings. So if you are not concerned about wireless, F310 is better choice.


which is the good point of a wired/wireless pad  specially when it come in bundle with the receiver (for not much pricier than the standalone one standalone : 59chf bundled one ...59chf ... okay promo...) and all it need to be wired is a simple micro USB cable (i have a neat 1.2m nylon braided reversible A/D 10/15$ one for that )


the Xbox one is the best in class of all pads around, totally worth his price (in bundle/wired/wireless) a total no hassle configuration and wireless signal connection and compatible with any games that handle Xinput/controller (in steam)




Sandi1987 said:


> Can i play all Windows games with this gamepad?


unlikely .... some games are not made to be used with a gamepad .... but most of those who handle a gamepad: yes (i used my Xbox one pad for a long time for couch gaming, until i got something better... which is .... not a gamepad since there is none better than that one  )



alecx121 said:


> It implies. F310 is better or may be a wired one is always better.


not true in the case of the Xbox one type   even more with the one that handle bluetooth natively (for these with a laptop or that already have a bluetooth dongle on their pc's )


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Feb 6, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> as much as i love Logitech .... i woudln't recommend any of their pad over the Xbox One S pad (wired or wireless since it can do both alternatively )



I have to agree, now when I need a gamepad on my PC I use on of my XBOX One S controllers via an USB cable...it just works. I would love to be able to use a PS4 (without problems or complicated set up) with the PC as I love the PS4 controller


----------

